
To Prevent Upskirts, Japanese iPhone 3G Always Alerts When Taking Photos - ksvs
http://nobi.typepad.com/blog/2008/07/available-only.html
======
rkowalick
Why Japan is at once one of the most hilarious and one of the most disgusting
places on earth:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDSdcxzz6uE>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enjo_k%C5%8Dsai>

~~~
pavelludiq
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrAyXyqCXeY&NR=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrAyXyqCXeY&NR=1)
This is even funnier :D It would be cool to make my toilet like that, i could
get my head up for some fresh air.

~~~
mynameishere
_Countadown keishi!_

The two sweetest words in the Japanese language!

~~~
pchristensen
I don't even have to see the video to laugh when I hear it!

 _Countadown keishi!_

------
jsmcgd
Presumably people who like taking upskirt shots won't use the new iPhone and
less nefarious iPhone users will all have to suffer the obnoxious shutter
sound. This is nothing more than tokenism and hence I won't be dispensing any
brownie points.

~~~
sant0sk1
If upskirts are so endemic to Japan that the manufacturers are taking
proactive measures with iPhones, its safe to assume they will be doing
likewise with other camera phones as well.

~~~
danw
As far as I'm aware all manufactures of camera phones are required to produce
a noise when taking a snap

~~~
jsmcgd
Presumably there are other digital cameras that do not make a sound when
taking a picture and these are the ones that are used. My gripe isn't with
Apple but the legislation which I imagine hasn't really amounted to much.

~~~
aardvarkious
my possibly wrong understanding isn't that this is law, but that consumers
boycott phones without this "feature"

~~~
mechanical_fish
And that makes perfect sense. In an environment where the typical phone makes
a noise, carrying a phone that takes photos silently is like wearing a sign
around your neck that says "pervert".

The bad news for birdwatchers everywhere is that this trick doesn't work with
binoculars.

